# Cooler master atcs 840



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 24, 2008)

I found this,its a very nice case indeed.






http://forum.coolermaster.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=10923&st=0&sk=t&sd=a


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 24, 2008)

Very nice indeed! Would be great for modding. I see allot of potential with that case. and I love how sleek it looks!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 24, 2008)

I wonder how much it will be? The cooler master dude on the forum said he will post when they have a price,he also said they're doing a black/black version with black interior too,should be pimp.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 24, 2008)

Sounds nice! But I bet a case like that will be on the more expensive side, prob going to be a little cheaper than the TJ07. But man that case is nice! I wonder if they will have one with a window too?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 24, 2008)

The cooler master dude,added a price and release date.Its $279 and will be out on nov 25th.Its about 170 quid in the uk,i wish it was cheaper.I think i will wait for a few months for the price to drop,and may switch my v1000 for one of these.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hmm that's about what I was expecting it to go for, Well we'll wait see, but I don't think I'll get one upon release, I'll wait to see if it comes down in price. Like you!


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Nov 8, 2008)

bit-tech has one review on this one (score: 10), and i have seen three reviews in Italian sites. it is simply great. I fell in love 

for those interested, this should be priced around 230€ in Europe. I'm sure TPU will have one to review since its already in caseking's (the shop that usually gives tpu the stuff to review) listings. hope the price will go down to something like 180/200€  after the launch


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 8, 2008)

Looks a bit like the Antec 300, only if Lian Li had made it. 

If anyone understands that, they get a cookie haha.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Nov 8, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> Looks a bit like the Antec 300, only if Lian Li had made it.
> 
> If anyone understands that, they get a cookie haha.



it is much much much bigger than a 300.
i think its bigger than an 1200

and i understood it  i want my cookie!


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 8, 2008)

Odin Eidolon said:


> it is much much much bigger than a 300.
> i think its bigger than an 1200
> 
> and i understood it  i want my cookie!



There you go! 

yeah i was basing it purely on aesthetics.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Dec 7, 2008)

any TPUer gonna buy this case? i'd like to but i'll have to gather some money or to get a sponsorship lol.


----------

